# manette xBox 360 en USB fait planter le mac au branchement



## krismax (29 Août 2013)

bonjour a tous,
je viens vers  vous car je rencontre un problème assez pénible depuis 15 jours maintenant.
J'ai un macbook pro 15' late 2011, qui tourne sous Mountain Lion 10.8.5, avec comme seule modification, la Ram que j'ai passé a 16go.

J'ai 3 jeux sur le mac, Dirt2, F1 2012 et Grid.
Je joue avec la manette xBox 360 filaire branchée en usb directement sur l'ordi, et j'ai la dernière version du xBox 360 Controler.

Tout fonctionnait parfaitement depuis le début, soit depuis la sortie de Dirt2.

Désormais, lorsque je lance un de ces trois jeux (manette préalablement branchée) soit la manette n'est pas reconnue, donc je débranche et rebranche la manette et le mac plante, soit le simple fait de la brancher fait planter également le mac!

Lors du plantage, le mac réagit de la manière suivante:
- le pointeur de la souris se fige un moment
- l'écran s'éteint
- le superdrive fait mine de se lancer
- le mac redémarre et affiche la page grise "redémarrage suite a un problème. .."

Les deux ports usb fonctionnent parfaitement avec clé usb et DD externe...

Je ne sais plus quoi faire!

Si certains d'entre vous ont eu déjà écho de ce problème, je serai ravi d'en connaître la résolution...

Merci à vous


----------



## krismax (29 Août 2013)

Je viens de faire tourner Onyx, j'ai fais le ménage...bref...

J'ai branché la manette xBox sur le 1er port usb, léger freeze du pointeur de la souris, rien de plus.

J'ai regardé les infos du port usb dans rapport système et j'ai ceci:


Controller :

  Identifiant du produit:    0x028e
  Identifiant du fournisseur:    0x045e  (Microsoft Corporation)
  Version:     1.14
  Numéro de série:    102281A
  Vitesse:    Jusqu&#8217;à 12 Mb/s
  Fabricant:    ©Microsoft Corporation
  Identifiant de l&#8217;emplacement:    0xfa130000 / 6
  Courant disponible (mA):    500
  Courant requis (mA):    500

Y a t il un souci? ça dépasse mes compétences là...

Et au moment de débrancher la manette.... REDEMARRAGE du macbook pro!!!! 


J'ai vérifié d'autres infos dans rapport système en branchant sur les 2 ports usb une clé et un DD externe, ils requièrent respectivement 2 et 200mA et quand je vois la manette xbox c'est 500mA sachant qu'il y a 500mA de disponible...
est ce la cause du problème?
J'ai essayé de comprendre le message d'erreur du rapport système qui s'affiche au redemarrage de l'ordi....mais je n'y comprend rien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2013)

krismax a dit:


> est ce la cause du problème?



Je ne pense pas, je pense que la cause du problème, c'est qu'une manette de XBox, c'est fait pour aller sur une XBox, et que Microsoft à fait le nécessaire pour compliquer son utilisation sur autre chose !


----------



## krismax (29 Août 2013)

Alors pourquoi cela a fonctionné sans aucun souci depuis près d'un an et demi?
Les jeux viennent de chez FERAL, et la manette Xbox est la plus recommandée...bizarre tout de même!

Si ça n'avait jamais fonctionné, ok, mais là, 1an 1/2 nickel et d'un coup gros bug....


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2013)

Ben, c'est comme les bombes, les pires sont celles à retardement ! 

Bon, sérieusement, j'ai avancé une hypothèse en fonction des infos que tu donnais, et de certaines pratiques qui ont valu à Microsoft une certaine réputation, maintenant, tu avais bien précisé avoir le problème depuis une quinzaine, mais pas que ça avait fonctionné avant (et je n'ai pas de XBox, comme manette sur le Mac, j'emploie un Rumblepad 2 qui va très bien &#8230; Et là, tu viens de me donner l'idée de tester la manette fournie avec ma Freebox sur le Mac ) !


----------



## krismax (30 Août 2013)

Bon hier soir, j'ai pu me dégoter une manette PS3, l'installation s'est faite sans soft, elle est compatible avec mes 3 jeux (Dirt2, F1 2012 et Grid) et le plus important (et inexplicable concernant la manette Xbox) elle ne fait pas planter le macbook pro, branchement / débranchement sans freeze sans reboot... bizarre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

krismax a dit:


> Bon hier soir, j'ai pu me dégoter une manette PS3, l'installation s'est faite sans soft, elle est compatible avec mes 3 jeux (Dirt2, F1 2012 et Grid) et le plus important (et inexplicable concernant la manette Xbox) elle ne fait pas planter le macbook pro, branchement / débranchement sans freeze sans reboot... bizarre...



À titre d'info, après mon dernier post, j'ai testé sur plusieurs de mes Mac la manette fournie avec ma Freebox Revolution : elle est reconnue comme manette générique, que ça soit sous X ou sous OS 9.2 (et le logiciel virtual Game Station), et donc fonctionne sans pilote particulier pour les logiciels l'intégrant. Pour les autres softs, USB Overdrive la gère bien, mais son mode analogique (les deux joysticks) ne fonctionne alors pas.


----------



## krismax (30 Août 2013)

Après tous ces tests, et sachant que le fonctionnement et la compatibilité de la manette sont avérés, j'en déduis que les phases de branchement et débranchement posent problème, on s'orienterait alors plus au niveau électrique...

Défaut électrique?.... peut être mais comment et pourquoi....


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

Tu as tenté une ré-initialisation du SMC de ton Mac ? Quoi que ça me surprendrait que le problème électrique vienne de lui, vu qu'une autre manette fonctionne


----------



## krismax (30 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as tenté une ré-initialisation du SMC de ton Mac ? Quoi que ça me surprendrait que le problème électrique vienne de lui, vu qu'une autre manette fonctionne




"une ré-initialisation du SMC"  Kézako? :mouais:


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2013)

krismax a dit:


> "une ré-initialisation du SMC"  Kézako? :mouais:



Si tu tapes *smc apple* dans Google, tu tombes sur ça... http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## krismax (30 Août 2013)

Ah ok désolé, c'est vrai que j'aurais pu faire une recherche google, mais je pensais que c'était du jargon un peu trop technique pour avoir une réponse bien précise...
Je vais voir ce weekend...


----------



## guillaume_44 (13 Mars 2014)

bonjour à tous, 

alors voila je rouvre une blessure qui date de fort longtemps maintenant mais en voyant ce sujet.....je vois que je ne suis pas le seul concerné par ce problème.
En effet, moi aussi je suis confronté a ce petit soucis, sauf que moi le mac se met a redémarrer uniquement quand je débranche la manette du port usb. Quand je la branche il ne se passe rien, certaines fois le pilote xbox 360 controller reconnait la manette, mais parfois non (c'est assez étrange tout de même). Mais qu'elle reconnaisse ou non la manette le problème est que je ne sais pas comment débrancher la manette sans faire planter la machine.

Je suis aller voir un apple center pour discuter du problème (quel culot mais bon), mais c'est ''genius boys'' m'ont dit de prendre rdv avec eux et qu'il fallait leur laisser la bête durant des jours pour faire un diagnostic. Malheureusement je ne peux pas me séparer de mon outils de travail quotidien donc je dois faire sans....

Dernier point, je signale tout comme krismax que le branchement d'un autre appareil ne pose aucun soucis sur l'appareil (HDD, clé usb,reflex numérique,...)

Mes conclusion partent plutôt sur un problème d'ordre électrique. Un disque dur ou une clé ne consommant pas autant que cette dite manette, il est possible que le débranchement de la manette entraine une perte de puissance importante pour le mac, ou alors interfère, ce qui le ferait redémarrer...

Merci de me venir en aide (je veux pas retourner sous windows   )


----------



## krismax (13 Mars 2014)

guillaume_44 a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> alors voila je rouvre une blessure qui date de fort longtemps maintenant mais en voyant ce sujet.....je vois que je ne suis pas le seul concerné par ce problème.
> En effet, moi aussi je suis confronté a ce petit soucis, sauf que moi le mac se met a redémarrer uniquement quand je débranche la manette du port usb. Quand je la branche il ne se passe rien, certaines fois le pilote xbox 360 controller reconnait la manette, mais parfois non (c'est assez étrange tout de même). Mais qu'elle reconnaisse ou non la manette le problème est que je ne sais pas comment débrancher la manette sans faire planter la machine.
> ...



Salut Guillaume, 
C'est rassurant de ne pas être le seul touché par ce bug!
Moi j'ai réglé le problème en changeant de manette, depuis que j'utilise une manette ps3, plus aucun soucis....
Mais ça n'explique en rien la raison... :-/


----------



## HMaC2AL (13 Mars 2014)

Peut-être une piste à suivre, testez la manette sur un hub usb avec alimentation car en effet cette manette consomme pas mal et possible qu'avec l'age que certains composants électronique de la manette soient toujours aussi perfomants.


----------



## flotow (13 Mars 2014)

juste avant le redémarrage, la console dit quoi ?


----------



## kadet55 (16 Mars 2014)

salut 
pour info j 'utilise la manette xbox 360 contrôler USB avec mon imac et mon macbook pro sur les jeux gris et dirt et je n'ai jamais eu de problème .
d 'apres se que tu dit dans les premiers post ça serai plutôt ta manette qui a un problème .

quand au test de ton macbook pro chez apple ,si tu n'a pas le temps de l'emmener telecharge le apple hardware test sur internet .selectionne celui dédier a ton modèle de mac et installe le sur un petit disc dur ou clef usb.il faut rebooter dessus et lancer les tests.apres ça tu en sauras autant que le mec de chez apple sans passer par chez eux.

stef


----------



## guillaume_44 (25 Avril 2014)

bonsoir a tous, 


alors je m'excuse pour le retard je ne suis pas venu depuis quelques temps sur ce forum. Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Je tenais à préciser qu'il y avait eu de l'avancement dans ce problème non isolé. Pour ne pas que mon mac redémarre brusquement, il fallait que j'éteigne ce dernier normalement, une fois éteint, que je débranche la manette et ensuite rallumer la bête. 

Krismax et HMaC2AL, moi j'ai régler mon problème et j'ai arrêté de brancher la manette, la perte de temps a éteindre pour débrancher et rallumer (piouuuff).

Tucpasquic, à chaque fois que le mac redémarrait brusquement, j'avais un message comme quoi une erreur s'était produite et me demander d'envoyer un rapport d'erreur a Apple (ce que je faisait à chaque fois), mais les lignes de commandes ou je ne sais trop quoi, moi, ça me dépasse... 


kadet55, merci beaucoup pour ta combine je m'y atele de suite (pour les prochaines erreures, bien qu'elles soient dérisoire par rapport à windows (je n'ai rien contre mais j'ai du mal a y retourner).... MAC PAWWWWAAAAAAAA!!!!! 
Pardon...

Merci encore à tous et à bientôt


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2014)

Tu peux poster le message que ça te donne ?


----------



## guillaume_44 (26 Avril 2014)

Houla bah t'as pas peur toi? T'arrives pas a dormir, ba tiens PAN, des lignes atroces qui me donnent mal au crâne, en veux tu en voila mdr. Rien que pour toi, je viens de faire planter mon mac!!!!! WTF MAC PLANTE






Anonymous UUID:       4BB3AB05-E5FD-E474-6F24-C12C1C94ACAB

Sat Apr 26 00:29:39 2014
panic(cpu 1 caller 0xffffff802d6dbe7e): Kernel trap at 0xffffff7faf58998e, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x000000008001003b, CR2: 0x0000000000000000, CR3: 0x000000002fbbd000, CR4: 0x00000000001606e0
RAX: 0xffffff804489f800, RBX: 0xffffff804489f800, RCX: 0x0000000000000007, RDX: 0xffffff805af67700
RSP: 0xffffff81596dbb10, RBP: 0xffffff81596dbb20, RSI: 0x00000000e0000010, RDI: 0x0000000000000000
R8:  0x0000000000000000, R9:  0x0000000000000000, R10: 0x0000000000000010, R11: 0x0000000000000000
R12: 0xffffff805c7b9100, R13: 0x00000000e0000010, R14: 0x0000000000000007, R15: 0xffffff805af67700
RFL: 0x0000000000010246, RIP: 0xffffff7faf58998e, CS:  0x0000000000000008, SS:  0x0000000000000010
Fault CR2: 0x0000000000000000, Error code: 0x0000000000000000, Fault CPU: 0x1

Backtrace (CPU 1), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff81596db7a0 : 0xffffff802d622fa9 
0xffffff81596db820 : 0xffffff802d6dbe7e 
0xffffff81596db9f0 : 0xffffff802d6f3376 
0xffffff81596dba10 : 0xffffff7faf58998e 
0xffffff81596dbb20 : 0xffffff802da8fada 
0xffffff81596dbb80 : 0xffffff802da8fdf3 
0xffffff81596dbba0 : 0xffffff802da8afb9 
0xffffff81596dbbe0 : 0xffffff802da8fc42 
0xffffff81596dbc10 : 0xffffff802da8fdb9 
0xffffff81596dbc50 : 0xffffff802da91912 
0xffffff81596dbca0 : 0xffffff802daacffe 
0xffffff81596dbce0 : 0xffffff802da9100f 
0xffffff81596dbd60 : 0xffffff802da90ac7 
0xffffff81596dbda0 : 0xffffff802da9085a 
0xffffff81596dbe00 : 0xffffff802da91e2c 
0xffffff81596dbe10 : 0xffffff7fae18c1a1 
0xffffff81596dbe30 : 0xffffff7fae306b1a 
0xffffff81596dbe70 : 0xffffff7fae30a7f7 
0xffffff81596dbea0 : 0xffffff7fae30ac97 
0xffffff81596dbf00 : 0xffffff7fae305b8f 
0xffffff81596dbf20 : 0xffffff802d64a23a 
0xffffff81596dbfb0 : 0xffffff802d6d7047 
      Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
         com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily(675.4)[5C861553-BC5A-3979-A6B4-58C57879DD40]@0xffffff7fae177000->0xffffff7fae1d7fff
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.9)[EDA75271-4E9D-34E7-A2C5-14F0C8817D37]@0xffffff7fadcba000
         com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub(666.4)[CD9B71FF-2FDD-3BC4-9C39-5E066F66D158]@0xffffff7fae2f9000->0xffffff7fae310fff
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily(675.4.0)[5C861553-BC5A-3979-A6B4-58C57879DD40]@0xffffff7fae177000
         com.mice.driver.Xbox360Controller(1.0d12)[CD56688F-D773-3C80-AE8E-34AC8CAB8988]@0xffffff7faf588000->0xffffff7faf58ffff
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily(2.0.0)[5D59740C-447F-37DA-B881-6F470878CF56]@0xffffff7fae206000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily(675.4.0)[5C861553-BC5A-3979-A6B4-58C57879DD40]@0xffffff7fae177000

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
13C1021

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 13.1.0: Wed Apr  2 23:52:02 PDT 2014; root:xnu-2422.92.1~2/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: E9CF78E2-1E9F-3B6F-81A4-FEE6C6D0E4D5
Kernel slide:     0x000000002d400000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff802d600000
System model name: MacBookPro9,2 (Mac-6F01561E16C75D06)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 96243680261705
last loaded kext at 96189837121904: com.mice.driver.Xbox360Controller	1.0.0d12 (addr 0xffffff7faf588000, size 32768)
last unloaded kext at 90818919576311: com.apple.driver.AppleIntelMCEReporter	104 (addr 0xffffff7faf588000, size 32768)
loaded kexts:
com.mice.driver.Xbox360Controller	1.0.0d12
com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch	80.14
com.apple.filesystems.afpfs	11.1
com.apple.nke.asp-tcp	8.0.1
com.apple.filesystems.smbfs	2.0.1
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.60
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.14.15
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformShim	1.0.0
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	124
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.5.13
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	2.6.0f1
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport	4.2.3f10
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHD4000Graphics	8.2.4
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltIP	1.1.2
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	2.6.0f1
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor	3.0.4d1
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCPDRC	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.7.0
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelFramebufferCapri	8.2.4
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU	2.0.4d1
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.0d1
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	4.2.3f10
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHWAccess	1
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight	170.3.5
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.1.12
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons	240.2
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController	325.7
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	240.2
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.BootCache	35
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	3.6.6
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	404
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	2.5.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	666.4.0
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet	3.8.1b2
com.apple.driver.AppleSDXC	1.5.2
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	3.0.0
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331	700.20.22
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	4.9.9
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBXHCI	670.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	660.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	2.1
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	216.0.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	153
com.apple.security.quarantine	3
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	216.0.0
com.apple.driver.IOBluetoothHIDDriver	4.2.3f10
com.apple.driver.AppleMultitouchDriver	245.13
com.apple.security.SecureRemotePassword	1.0
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	2.6.0f1
com.apple.vecLib.kext	1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.9.5fc2
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.14
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport	4.2.3f10
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	2.6.0f1
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	2.6.0f1
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2	98.14
com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl	3.4.35
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	2.2.6
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.12d1
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	91
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.7
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	4.2.3f10
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformPlugin	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.8
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	5.7.0d10
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert	1.0.4
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.4.1
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.11d1
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.4.1
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPInAdapter	3.1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPAdapterFamily	3.1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltPCIDownAdapter	1.4.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch	240.9
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	660.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	650.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	656.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	3.6.6
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI	2.6.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	3.6.6
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltNHI	2.0.1
com.apple.iokit.IOThunderboltFamily	3.2.7
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController	1.0.3b4
com.apple.driver.mDNSOffloadUserClient	1.0.1b5
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	660.4.2
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	630.35
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	3.2
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily	4.5.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	675.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	2.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox	278.11
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	7
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	2
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	371.1
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.9
com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily	23
com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore	28.30
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.9
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
com.apple.kec.pthread	1
com.apple.kec.corecrypto	1.0
Model: MacBookPro9,2, BootROM MBP91.00D3.B08, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.5 GHz, 10 GB, SMC 2.2f44
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 4000, Intel HD Graphics 4000, Built-In, 1024 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x02FE, 0x45424A3230554638424455302D474E2D4620
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 8 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x859B, 0x424C533847334E3136394553342E31364645
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0xF5), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.98.100.22)
Bluetooth: Version 4.2.3f10 13477, 3 services, 23 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: APPLE HDD TOSHIBA MK5065GSXF, 500,11 GB
Serial ATA Device: HL-DT-ST DVDRW  GS31N
USB Device: Hub
USB Device: FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)
USB Device: Hub
USB Device: Hub
USB Device: IR Receiver
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
USB Device: BRCM20702 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
Thunderbolt Bus: MacBook Pro, Apple Inc., 25.1


Bonne nuit :sleep: tiens moi au courant si tu trouves quelque chose


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2014)

Regarde ici&#8230;
https://github.com/OpenEmu/OpenEmu/issues/376

qui redirige ici&#8230; vers une version modifiée du driver qui à priori corrige le problème dont tu parles.
https://github.com/d235j/360Controller/releases


----------



## guillaume_44 (26 Avril 2014)

Merci pour ces informations, sur le premier lien il semblerait qu'il y ait des interférences avec les logiciels android file transfert et Xbox360 controller.

Et effectivement pour le second lien, une mise à jour pourrait corriger ce bug. je tenterais de tirer çà au clair rapidement. Je te tiens au courant. Joli travail au passage, on dit que la curiosité est un vilain défaut, mais elle montre toute son importance quand on a les deux pieds dedans. 

Merci a toi et aux autres petits fouineurs de la toile....


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2014)

(et aussi : le second lien est donné dans la discussion du premier lien )

donc n'oublie pas de venir donner le résultat, ça pourra en aider d'autres plus tard !
&#8230; et comme ça il pourra être marqué comme résolu


----------



## guillaume_44 (26 Avril 2014)

La mise à jour contenue dans le second lien permet de contourner l'incompatibilité entre xbox 360 controller et Android File transfer (version 0.13-1). L'installation s'est faite sans soucis mais au premier branchement un message d'erreur concernant le noyau xbox360controller.kext n'était pas de source sure mais qu'elle prenait tout de meme en charge la manette.

Test effectué deux fois. Branchement manette -> reconnaissance par xbox360 controller ->mouvement de joystick répondant sur le mac -> débranchement. 

Aucun kernel panic 

Merci à tous, et merci à toi tucpasquic, mon problème est résolu.


----------

